# Lamb Co Saddle - What do you think?



## FlyGap

Have any of you had one? Whadda ya think?
This on is listed for $200! The new ones are in the $1,500 range... I know, sounds too good to be true. Emailed the lady and she was frank and honest, missing some of the original silver but I'll be using it as a trail saddle, around 25lbs. 
Said to be "vintage".

Found this one and I really like it.


----------



## Saddlebag

Just be sure to turn it over and looks for any cracking in the tree. Generally if there is any it will be toward the cantle and running cross-wise. These saddles aren't bad. The little wonder style tree is built for women so you should find it comfortable.


----------



## FlyGap

Getting ready to buy it, anyone have an old Lamb Co.?
I like to purchase used saddles and have them already broke in, hoping it'll be a good fit. But at this price who cares, I won't mind tossing it in the garage if it doesn't work or posting it on ebay or here.
Can't go look at it, it's in KY. But I've been assured it's in great working condition and the leathers/tree are sound...


----------



## Walkamile

Hey FlyGap, my friend purchased a used Lamb saddle from our trainer. Loves it. Fits her and the horse well and is quite comfy. They're a little heavier than I like, but that's just me. Our trainer likes them well enough.


----------



## FlyGap

Bought it!
It's heavier than I'd like at 25 lbs. May even get a lighter saddle later. Hopefully this one will fit! Tack shop lady was super nice, honest too! Apparently the previous owner took some black dye to it (especially around the horn) to spruce it up or else they would have tried to get more out of it. She went over it with a fine tooth comb while I was on the phone, so all should be well! Thanks for the info! Now the search is on for matching gear... ugh.


----------



## Walkamile

Congrats FlyGap! 25 lbs isn't really heavy, so I wouldn't be very concerned with that weight. The one my friend has, which is also a training saddle, is about 40 lbs. That is a bit heavy for me. Shoulders (mine) feel it when lifting. :wink:


----------



## FlyGap

Wow! Yeah that would have counted me out! I'm pretty excited, I've always wanted a black saddle for him. I'll post Picts with him all dolled up next weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

If you remove the heavier leather covered stirrups for aluminum you can shave a few pounds off.


----------

